# St Johns wort



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

*Has anyone tried it?*​
*How would you have described the effects of it?*

Positive1368.42%Negitive315.79%Very negitive210.53%No effect15.26%

*What did you take it for?*

Depression736.84%DP/DR947.37%Hormonal problems00.00%Anxiety210.53%Sleep problems15.26%Other00.00%


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Please explain! Just interested


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

BusyBee said:


> Please explain! Just interested


Hi BusyBee,

I've been taking St Johns Wort for about 7 months. It was recommended by my natropath. It works very well for my symptoms of depression, stress and anxiety. Although I'm told by EVERYONE in the medical profession it's next to useless!! HA ha lol lol. They are wrong again! As I've said before, you can't put a patent on a plant! Therefore you can't make a lot of money out of one! I wonder why the pharmaceutical companies don't pursue (or agree) with with the 'possible benefits' of this plant? Hmmm? Got me stumpted!
In my herbal mixture along with the St Johns Wort are other 'calming' herbs.
Please note: This is my personal experience only. 
Very good idea for a post I think.

Philos


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I haven't taken it yet, but I'm planning to ask my psychiatrist about it.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

I got mine a few days ago, and I have been feeling a lot less anxious lately. I haven't even felt nervous outside at all! I do get quite bad DP/DR though sometimes, but I know its caused by the thoughts.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive tried them for a few days... Ive heard many good things about them.. Im normally very sensitive to SSRI, så I thought it would be better to take st Johns Wort...

It just gave me the most terrible stomach-pain and I kinda got this "light" or "flash" in the corners of one og my eyes... Strange..... And I only started taking one a day.. After 5 days I had to quit...


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Philos said:


> Hi BusyBee,
> 
> I've been taking St Johns Wort for about 7 months. It was recommended by my natropath. It works very well for my symptoms of depression, stress and anxiety. Although I'm told by EVERYONE in the medical profession it's next to useless!! HA ha lol lol. They are wrong again! As I've said before, you can't put a patent on a plant! Therefore you can't make a lot of money out of one! I wonder why the pharmaceutical companies don't pursue (or agree) with with the 'possible benefits' of this plant? Hmmm? Got me stumpted!
> In my herbal mixture along with the St Johns Wort are other 'calming' herbs.
> ...


Hi, thanks. They do get funny when you mention taking herbal medicines, you either get one or the other dont you, the fanatics who swear by it. All things in moderation i say! Strange, youre right, because even asprin is plant derived.

Apparently it makes you photosensitive and can clash with conventional medicines.. I was told this by a pharmisist! She said the contraceptive pill in perticular.. many people had found out the hard way!


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I tried St Johns Wort for about a month but stopped since it did absolutely nothing. For me personally it had no effect.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It made things look brighter and I felt it lifted my spirits a bit but it had a certain "feeling" to it that didn't feel right. Like an artificial feeling. Regular meds gave me that same sensation as well. At least when I'm not taking anything I feel more natural even though that means being dp'd and a bit depressed, but I can cope with that.


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

I started St John's wort 2 weeks ago and even it is not working on my DP/DR symptoms, it works very well on my sleeping problems, my energy and my concentration.


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello.. anyone take St John's wort right now? How much for day? And it has side effects? Thank you


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

300 mg / 3 times a day during meals for me. I have a few side effects at the beginning of the treatment, I was more anxious.


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

300 mg / 3 times a day during meals for me. I have a few side effects at the beginning of the treatment, I was more anxious.


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

300 mg / 3 times a day during meals for me. I have a few side effects at the beginning of the treatment, I was more anxious.


----------



## AlexDAK (Jan 17, 2011)

After 3 days after just one pill a day I had terrible insomnia, depression and ibs. It lasted for 5 days after I stopped taking it.


----------

